# Post Spring Roll Out Rally Get Together



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, Normally H20 sprayer starts this thread and I am hoping not to step on his toes, but We were looking at going to Galena on 5/21. I know we did Galena a couple of years ago and it is a little far for some of us. The reason we are looking at Galena is I have a new goal for next year. I am considering a Ironman 70.3 which is basically a half ironman. It consists of a 1.2 mile swim followed by a 56 mile bike and a 13.1 mile run. One of the races to help me prepare is at Galena that weekend. They are having a triatholon. It looks like it might be fun and a reason to get to galena that weekend. I remember visiting downtown and seeing some of the finishers and it looks like that race is in my future. If anyone has any other ideas for a spring roll out feel free, Just know that, that weekend we will be in Galena. Btw there are some fun things after the race for everyone to do including the kids.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Mike, I'll post more when I have a bit more time, but the dates for the Spring Roll Out Rally will be May 14th - 16th in the Starved Rock area.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion, I am not able to change the title but it should have said get together after spring roll out rally. I need a moderator to do that. When I see one on line i will ask them to do that.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mike said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I am not able to change the title but it should have said get together after spring roll out rally. I need a moderator to do that. When I see one on line i will ask them to do that.


Done.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

How about sometime between June 5 and 14? I've got some time off work and would like to camp somewhere around the area.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I will look at our schedule, but we are planning our long trip to St Augustine then disney after school gets out. Let me also check with h20 sprayer and a couple of others. Did u look at the spring roll out rally info?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, but unfortunately we can not make that one.


----------

